# Audiopulse / TC Sounds Epic 12" DVC 2 Ohm



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

My auction. http://www.ebay.com/itm/150771809107?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Re-listed, again... First buyer was a deadbeat and did not pay.

Second time, it did not sell - got complaints about the shipping cost to some state on the complete other side of the country as I, even though the cost is calculated with the original shipping box/materials, total size and weight. I do not inflate shipping costs.

So, with this latest re-list, I reduced the price and hope to sell it.

It's a great sounding sub, really surprised me for SQ setups. I would prefer to hang onto it, I just need money... :/ Hell, if I had the room, I'd love to buy a second one and do 2 in my car... Oh well. 

Thanks for looking!


----------

